# configurer X11



## omic (4 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir où se trouve le fichier de configuration de X11. Je me dis qu'il doit y être possible de régler le petit désagréments suivants:

A chaque démarrage de X11, il ouvre une fenêtre xterm, ce qui est un peu embêtant lorsqu'on lance openoffice, par exemple.


----------



## FjRond (5 Septembre 2005)

omic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir où se trouve le fichier de configuration de X11. Je me dis qu'il doit y être possible de régler le petit désagréments suivants:
> 
> A chaque démarrage de X11, il ouvre une fenêtre xterm, ce qui est un peu embêtant lorsqu'on lance openoffice, par exemple.


Il se trouve ici: /private/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
Il faut commenter la ligne 29 en remplaçant

```
xterm &
```
par

```
# xterm &
```
Et voilà !


----------



## omic (5 Septembre 2005)

Impec !

Merci bien


----------



## potiron (6 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis avec X11 server moi aussi. Il se trouve que je "joue" beaucoup avec "The Gimp" et autres applis graphiques qui nécessitent une utilisation intensives de la touche ALT. Or il se trouve qu'elle n'est pas émulée. CTRL et SHIFT fonctionnent absolument sans problème, mais ALT ne passe pas. Y a-t'il un moyen de configurer X11 pour affecter le code touche de ALT à la touche ALT du clavier de mon Mac ?


----------



## plovemax (13 Septembre 2005)

Dans le même genre , les applications graphiques sous X11 ne savent pas utiliser la sensibilité à la pression du stylet de ma tablette graphique ce qui fait que celle-ci n'est qu'un bête pointeur. Peut-etre peut-on dire à X11 où aller trouver les info pour pouvoir gérer la pression?


----------



## Luitel (15 Septembre 2005)

potiron a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit soucis avec X11 server moi aussi. Il se trouve que je "joue" beaucoup avec "The Gimp" et autres applis graphiques qui nécessitent une utilisation intensives de la touche ALT. Or il se trouve qu'elle n'est pas émulée. CTRL et SHIFT fonctionnent absolument sans problème, mais ALT ne passe pas. Y a-t'il un moyen de configurer X11 pour affecter le code touche de ALT à la touche ALT du clavier de mon Mac ?



C'est un bug répertorié de X11 pour Tiger, toujours pas corrigé, ce qui ne fait pas très sérieux :-(( J'utilse l'astuce décrite dans le lien ci-joint pour le contourner :

http://www.mail-archive.com/qa-test@fr.openoffice.org/msg00632.html

Note que pour que ce "patch" fonctionne, il faut relancer une fois le xterm, avant de lancer ton appli... Sinon il n'est pas pris en compte ! Mais après ça fonctionne impec.


----------

